# Bloody Wasps!!!.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

anyone else here hate the bloody things??, i've just blown one to bits with my sharps ace pneumatic, it was in the window and made those horrible buzzing noises, i have a bit of a phobia about the yellow.black demons and panic like mad-my heart is still racing and hands trembling









yesterday, i put on my coat and a chuffing hornet fell out of it onto the laminate kitchen floor (panic station again), i stomped on it so hard, i hurt my bleeding foot









i've been stung so many times, that i hate 'em









anyone else loat5he 'em

john


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I wonder if they can detect the panic hormones John









I used to have very little tolerance ..... then I went to Africa and after nearly 12 years of things that make the European Wasp look positively cuddly by comparison I no longer mind.

The only things that I always spray rather than encourage to leave are flies and bluebottles ..... they are just friggin' annoying.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

johnbaz said:



> i've just blown one to bits with my sharps ace pneumatic










:lol:







A sledgehammer to crack a nut, and no mistake.

I don't mind wasps unless they transgress the unwritten law and attempt to get into my beer glass! Then it's splatto time!









Spiders, on the other hand, are another matter. I think I'm the world's greatest arachnophobe. So no more pics in the photography forum of those eight-legged monstrosoties like we had last year please









Tend to agree with JoT though, seeing some of the (very) large insect life that inhabits some foreign countries makes our native varieties seem positively tame.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I heartlily recommend one of these...










Runs on 2 AA cells....press the yellow button and it generates over 5,000V...just need to touch the pest and....CRACK...they literally explode....flys, wasps, daddylonglegs...all gone.

3 layers of wire grid....middle one is HOT...

Availbe from a really well-know web retailer of DVDs etc for about Â£7


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> I heartlily recommend one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't like wasps really but I've never been stung, so I can't complain about them really, I don't like flies or blubottles either & will splat them if they p*ss me off too much. If they allow themselves to be caught with a minimum of fuss then they'll get safely punted out of the door.

I have no fear of spiders (though I'm not sure what I'd do if I found a tarantula in my bath one morning!) as they catch the above flies & bluebottles - I usually pick them up & punt them safely out of the door as well though


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have no problem with wasps as I've never been stung either.









I think Jot is right, it's the panic hormones, I can guarantee that on a nice summer's day in a beer garden that I will be plagued by wasps, I ignore them. But there is always a nutcase jumping up and down off his seat like a jack hammer, flailing his arms around screaming who gets stung. I wonder why? Johnbaz, get a grip man.









Now Moths are another matter


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I just asked Carolyn and she has never been stung either and I know that none of my three kids have. calm down man.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Ive been stung loads of times, the last was the worst, i saw this wasp arse first charging right towards my eye, i just managet to turn and the sod done me right in the ear, looked like henry cooper for a few days,

spose i shouldnt have poured a gallon of petrol into the nest

sam


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Neither bees or wasps bother me much even though twice I`ve had wasps get up my trouser leg and sting me









First time wasn`t so bad as I was in the house and removed my pants pretty sharpish, the second time I was in the front garden, I had to move slowly (so as not to annoy it any more then it already was) into the house before removing the pants.









Wasp stings aren`t so bad, now bees hurt









Had a bee get in side my helmet when riding my bike, Ouch!!









As I said they don`t bother me much, these days I just direct them out the house if they come in, strangely it seems to work









I even once held a window open and told a wasp the way out pointing to the window, it flew up to my finger then turned in the direction I was pointing and flew straight out, I kid you not









I don`t like flys and Blue bottles and really loath Knats & mossies etc, generally if they do get it the house I close the door & most of the curatins except for a bit by the open window, they fairly quickly go towards the light and leave


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

A couple of years ago I visited my dad and was shocked to find he bore a striking resemblance to John Merrick. when I asked him what happened he showed me a gaping hole in one of the garden hedges with the charred remains of an enormous wasps nest in it.

Apparently he spotted the nest and decided the easiest way to dispose of it was to give it both barrels of a 12 bore at about 10 feet, this was a spectacular failure and resulted in his appearance. Enraged by his unsuccessful first attempt he chucked a half bucket of petrol at it followed by a lit match, this though destroying the hedge had the desired effect.

I pointed out that you can get wasp nest killer spray cans, he was not aware of this but now he is promises to use that approach the next time.

I warned him about the cans though as a pal of mine used one recently and apparently the jet of pesticide that comes out did so at such force it pushed him off the ladder he was on!

cheers

Foz


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't care for Wasps and Hornets too much but you have to admire their lack of fear. They've got big ones for such a small bit of kit. I did get Wasp stung once, I shouldn't have faced the bugger off.







I sucked the poison out and spat it out, not a real problem. Thankfully the sting was on my hand where I could get to it quickly. 

I like Bees, always have but I don't know why. I think they know that.

We got a Spider running along the carpet tonight, not a big one (about an inch and a half long) and I ignored it to the best of my ability so the wife and cat didn't see what I was looking at. 

If they had seen it we would have had a blouse attack and the poor little bugger would have got squashed or eaten.

It's in the "front room" with me as we speak but I'm not sure where, it isn't up my trouser leg as I don't feel an itch anywhere.









Go get those Flys, big boy (or girl).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

foztex said:


> Apparently he spotted the nest and decided the easiest way to dispose of it was to give it both barrels of a 12 bore at about 10 feet, this was a spectacular failure










:rofl2:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Neither bees or wasps bother me much even though twice I`ve had wasps get up my trouser leg and sting me


If you wear flares then what can you expect







?

I had an itchy calf in the library once and decided to scratch it with my other foot. There was a sudden sharp pain and the little sod fell out on the carpet







.

"Silence please."

I got nine stings at once when I was a kid. Some big lads were poking a nest with a stick and I walked by at the wrong time







.

They don't bother me though - as long as I know they're there  .


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

when i was about fourteen, me and some mates were up to no good in the woods (where the sheffield parkway is now),we foud a nest in a hole in the ground, the bees were coming and going and not bothering us and as we were all looking down the hole, one prat dropped a large stone into the hole, the sky turned black, we aa got stung, myself twice, once on the back of the head and once on the thumb, in blind panic i hurdled a bush that was larger the me-and never touched it









if i'd have found out which prat dropped the stone, i reckon i'd have killed him









mac, you're right about the beestings hurting more than waspstings-although a lot depends on where they sting you.

i was doing some welding on my brother in laws car the weather was very hot, i had no shirt on and was cutting a piece of plate when a wasp got trapped between my arm and my side, it stung me, ithough i'd got a steel splinter and when i looked the bloody thing was hanging by the sting in my arm- big style panic, i flung my arm, the tin snips flew out of my hand and gashed the 'inlaws thumb, he looked at me as if to say- why the hell did you do that???, anyhow the wasp had got free and flew grogilly and landed about thirty feet away, i ran and jumped in the air and completey flattened it to the floor
















no other bugs bother me, bees included just wasps & hornets









john.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I will always remember climbing over my back garden wall and finding a can of shandy lying on it's side. I thought 'brilliant, I love shandy". I picked the can up and began to drink the contents that were left (yes, I know, what an arse...but I was little!) at which point the large bee that had been sitting in side merrily getting drunk, flew out, and promptly stung me in my mouth....great fun! Nearly bloody killed me!

As an upshot, my parents thought I was mad for a few minutes......if you picturre the scene.....screaming child, running indoors, "what's wrong, what happened?" to which the reply was..."fjsufpsu......weifwofi........bee........pohwefwpojeopas........shandy...........sdfhskjhi.....mouth.....arrggghhhh"

P.S. I still love shandy but tend not to drink cans lying in the street now


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The wasps and hornets I dont like are those that carry rugby balls, and particularly of the London variety!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> P.S. I still love shandy but tend not to drink cans lying in the street now


I thought that was a traditional Scottish custom Cammy







 ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

WWhhhaaaaarrrrtttttt......................not even Irun Bru!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve only had to destroy wasp nests three times (reluctantly I might add), first time was when I used to live in a terraced house and had to check on a problem with the water tank.

I `d had to squeeze through a gap in the rafters to get to the tank and whilest checking the tank I heard this buzzing noise and found the beginings of a nest approx 2 ft from my head









I also noticed two other `wasp balls` near by, I very carefully removed myself from the attic without getting stung









The incident where I had to walk inside the house with a wasp up my trouser leg occured when I was mowing the front lawn and ran over a nest in the ground









The last nest appeared under a flat roof near Caroline`s window so that had to go









However four years ago, I did, have a nest of what appeared to be tiny black wasps inside the frame of my kitchen window, but as they never caused any problem I left them alone and

after a couple of years they seemed to leave and have not returned


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

One lesson I learned was during a holiday in Crete. We had stopped for a meal at a harbourside restaurant in a small village and Debi had a fish plate. The wasps descended, probably ten at any one time. But putting the bones / heads on a side plate allowed them to land and bite out pieces. They were quite happy then and stopped bothering us. No sign of being stung.

As an Englishman, I'd always associated wasps with fruit and sweet things, so it was a new pattern of behaviour to learn that they were pescivores!


----------

